# Suspension upgrade - whiteline?



## airwedge1 (Jun 28, 2009)

My car has had many of the issues described in the suspension concerns sticky note on this thread. Last year, I put a maggie and now have 505 rwhp, and the issues were magnified with the extra power. A while back I got in contact with Mike from pedders and we settled on doing this kit GTO Street 2 GSR Package GTO .

It all sounded great to me, and I saw some great reviews from people on forums about that package. I went to actual proceed with the upgrade, and now pedders has gone into bankruptcy so that isn't going to work anymore.

Anyone have experience with whiteline suspension and could recommend a good set of upgrades comparable to the Street 2 GSR package?


----------

